# Topics > Entities > Societies >  McGill Robotics, McGill University, Montreal, Canada

## Airicist

Website - mcgillrobotics.com

youtube.com/mcgillrobotics

facebook.com/mcgillrobotics

twitter.com/mcgillrobotics

linkedin.com/company/mcgill-robotics

instagram.com/mcgillrobotics

----------


## Airicist

McGill Robotics Mars Rover 2015 Critical Design Review

Published on Mar 14, 2015




> McGill Robotics' critical design presentation for the 2015 University Rover Challenge. In this video, we present a system overview of our new rover, Artemis.

----------


## Airicist

McGill Robotics Mars Rover 2016 Critical Design Review

Published on Mar 4, 2016




> This is McGill Robotics' critical design presentation for the 2016 University Rover Challenge. Introducing Bhumi, our latest Mars rover!

----------


## Airicist

URC Robot Assembly and testing

Published on May 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Presenting: McGill Robotics AUV 2016

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> McGill Robotics presents its 2016 AUV: Bradbry. Special thanks to Avery and David for help with equipment.

----------

